# Hello new to this section!



## PINK-LADY (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,i was kindly pointed in the direction of this board by dizzi squirrel.

I already have children-4 from my previous marriage and a 5 year old son with my Dh who i have been with for 7 years. We decided in 2006 to try for our 2nd child together (dh only has the 1) but after numerous blood tests and a scan the docs said i was not ovulating,so they have prescribed me a 3 cycle course of Clomid. Which i started last week,just waiting to see if ovulation occurs.

I have such a lot of respect for all the ladies who have been trying for years and years to have a family,i never realised what an emotional and heartbreaking journey TTC is.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Welcome to the board, come over and join us on the daily messages thread xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi
Welcome to fertility friends you will get so much support here its a great site.
                                                    wouldbegreat


----------

